# is Pro Direct a safe site to buy football boots off using a credit card?



## Galway62 (14 Nov 2010)

Hi all an can anyone tell me is Pro Direct a safe site to buy football boots off using a credit card?


----------



## Hurling Fan (15 Nov 2010)

Yeah, I've used it a couple of times - bought football boots for the kids using my credit card.  Last time was probably about May 2010.  No problems at all with it and everything arrived okay.  Just to say no connection with the company.


----------

